

Before you buy: Mac value analysis - 11031a
http://developingperspective.tumblr.com/post/8093168321/mac-value-analysis

======
pixeloution
"The Mac Mini is the clear winner in value for money. Even if you consider
that you’d need your own monitor."

Well ... no. The 27" iMac comes with a screen that would cost you $900 - $1200
depending on where you buy it from. 2560 x 1440 resolution monitors are not
common or cheap.

If you want the high resolution, large monitor, the 27" iMacs are easily the
best value.

